
Gitlab: 2019 Developer Report - reimertz
https://about.gitlab.com/developer-survey/2019/
======
canercandan
Here is the link to the report:
[https://about.gitlab.com/resources/downloads/2019-global-
dev...](https://about.gitlab.com/resources/downloads/2019-global-developer-
report.pdf)

~~~
freddref
How did you find this?

~~~
johannkokos
gitlab publishes its about.gitlab.org source code. This pdf can be found in
the repo link [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/blob/master/sou...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/blob/master/source/developer-survey/2019/index.html.haml)

~~~
ktm5j
Maybe it wasn't there earlier, but isn't there a download link at the top of
the article?

------
thecatspaw
> Fully 61% of companies say GitLab is their most used tool for CI and build

a survey by gitlab is biased towards gitlab, how strange

~~~
plopz
For what its worth, the next sentence after that is:

> A reminder, though, that 60% of our survey takers are GitLab users.

~~~
jrochkind1
So the odd thing is that extra 1% who are _not_ gitlab users, but still say
it's their most-used tool for CI and build... without using it.

~~~
aeontech
It’s only odd if you assume 100% of the surveyed companies have a CI and build
infrastructure set up. Quite possibly some percentage is only using it for
source control and doesn’t have an automated CI process in place at all.

~~~
saghm
Wouldn't that only make sense with the percentages reversed (61% are users,
60% say it's their most used)? Otherwise, there are more companies where it's
"most used" then there are that use it at all.

~~~
aeontech
Ok, sure, example with numbers:

\---------------------------------

Set A: 100 companies are surveyed

60/100 companies use GitLab (60%)

\---------------------------------

Set B: 82 of the surveyed companies use a CI solution of some kind

50/82 of those companies use GitLab CI (61%)

\---------------------------------

The two percentages make sense because Set A and Set B is not the same set of
companies, hence the denominator is not the same in the two percentage
calculations.

~~~
saghm
> Fully 61% of companies say GitLab is their most used tool for CI and build

It's possible that I'm taking their statement too literally, but it seems a
little misleading to me to use "fully 61% of companies" without additional
qualification to refer to "61% of companies that use CI" when a sizable
portion of companies (e.g. 18%) don't use CI at all.

------
bklaasen
> 5\. Testing is still hard: 49% of respondents encounter the most delays
> during the testing stage of the development lifecycle.

> Half of those surveyed called out testing as the biggest source of delay in
> the development process, reflecting an industry-wide struggle to balance the
> benefits of manual testing with the need for automation.

Another example of how the purpose of testing is misperceived. You can't
estimate how long it takes to test. It's more useful to simply time-box it.

The delays come about for several reasons:

* Testing often uncovers previously unknown problems that have affected the value of the product. The stakeholders choose to accept a delay to remedy the problems found.

* Manual testers often have insufficient fluency with their tools to enable them to rapidly create data, set up and tear down environments, find patterns in data and generate meaningful reports.

* Organisations often emphasise the creation of painstakingly detailed test cases full of duplication.

* Dedicated test automation teams often go down the rabbit hole building low-value, high-cost, high feedback latency test harnesses in which tests are translated verbatim into code from manual test cases, driving tests of business logic through slow, flaky, GUI automation.

There is a great deal of dysfunction in how testing is perceived, managed and
performed - both by practitioners and those who must make decisions based on
the outcomes of testing.

------
snek
You have to sign up to read the report? I guess I'm never reading this report.

~~~
canercandan
[https://about.gitlab.com/resources/downloads/2019-global-
dev...](https://about.gitlab.com/resources/downloads/2019-global-developer-
report.pdf)

------
residentraspber
Direct link to the survey results here:
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-8LLKL2N87/](https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-8LLKL2N87/)

There's only a tiny link at the bottom of the page for this.

------
catacombs
LOL: 91% male. 6% female.

------
acdha
The PDF link appears to be broken — I was expecting a spam signup form but
it's just blank.

------
totaldude87
Nice to see DevOps on #1 rather than agile.. what are your thoughts?

~~~
Bombthecat
Not sure how pure devops should look like? You need one form of project
management or another.

How do you prioritize order, plan or coordinate stuuf if you are not using
waterfall, scrum, kanban or whatever?

I always had one combination or another..

